# another sad post



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im having a tough time of it and its getting to me now, my ibs is being terrible and doesn't seem to be improving. I am inbetween docs right now, and waiting to have teeth removed (fun) so kind of in limbo.I cant seem to eat anything that agrees with me right now- my best freind is on a limited diet for crohns disease- maybe i should try that. I bought her eating for IBS for christmas and she loves it.Im still taking my loperimde- 1/2 a dat depending how bad it is and mebeverine (colofac) as needed but ive run out of the perscription of it. I started trying those little probiotic yogart drinks with acidophilus recently, but im not sure its helping.grr...also- tom- please dont reply because i dont wanna hear it. thanks.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

(((((Hugs))))Thinking of you.You can get mebeverine over the counter now (colofacIBS or something its called)if you need any in an emergency.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would buy it otc- but my funds are somewhat limited at the moment.We'll have to meet up for lunch soon.n


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nikki, I hope you feel better soon.Make sure you get into see a doctor, why are you in between doctors?Also I hope it all goes well with the dentist.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Feeling any better Nikki?BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im still feeling pretty pants. Im in between docs cos my last doc said i was not in their area and could not be registered there anymore. I havent found another docs to go to yet in the area. I need to find one quick- i think there is one fairly close, so when i get back to uni i will investigate.I wanna do some hypno, but its side 2 i wanna do and ive lost the damn CD! Ive got all the others. Grr...Its a pain in the bum.Nikki


----------

